# Big MEOWWW from ND!



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi all! I'm fairly new to this board and have finally figured out how to resize a picture and use it in my profile. Here's a picture of my guys.


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

By the way, that Herbie on the left (Herbie the Love Kitty) and George on the right (Curious George).

I've been wondering, do people generally like to give their cats "animal" names or "people names?"

Let's here some stories! :wink:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

both cats look great!  

I'm not opposed to giving my cats people names or animal names. My only worry is that later I'll become friends with someone who has the same name as one of my pets. :lol:


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

:lol: That's funny! I never thought of it that way before. I guess my line of thinking on the people name is because they're just like little kids to me. Anyway, what are my chances of running into a 'Herbie' some day? :lol: Although, 'George' could be a real possibility!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

My old roommate who remains a very good friend is named George, lol.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello and Welcome !
I am fond of both human and kitty names. Where does Herbie come from?
Oh and I must add - your kitties are so lovely


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

We picked the name 'Herbie' from the movie "Herbie the Love Bug." Not that he's like a car or anything, it's because he's sooo loveable. He thrives on attention and a daily dose of cuddles and love from his human counterparts!  

'George' comes from the cartoon and book character "Curious George." We brought him home from the pet store and instead of being afraid and cowering in a corner he was all over the place, checking everything out.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I was so sure they were brothers! What a coincidence in the way they look. Well let me tell you once again - they are so darn handsome 8) !


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Actually, we think they might be brothers. We got George from the pet store one day and my husband was insistent that we have just 1 cat. After my begging and pleading that George needing a playmate we went back to the pet store and got Herbie. Herbie was at the pet store the day we got George and after watching them grow and how they have VERY similar features we are pretty sure they are from the same batch of kittens. 

"The boys" thank you very much for the compliments! Nearly every time we take them to the vet for a weight check or nail clipping we get told how handsome they are.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hello! It's been so long since I named an animal that I don't really remember how I did it. I just remember liking the name Sebastian (of course, at the time I spelled it "Sabastion"). My fiance will be naming the next cat. He picks good names. He's already decided on "Shinji Ticklepaws." I don't know what we'll do if the next cat is female.

Oh, and Sabby wasn't named after a crab.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Both kitties are so cute and they do look like brothers. My cats are named Twinkie and Sugar, and I guess their pet names b/c I dont know anyone named Twinkie or Sugar! :lol:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

I now have two cats with people name, Gracie and Casey, named by their former owner, and I have had cats named Paul, Marilyn, and Barnabas, but I have yet to have heard of a person named Laughing Boy! (GGGGG.)


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------

